# Getting a stubborn Ackie hatchling to eat



## GiantMealies (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got a 6/7 day old Ackie hatchie that hasn't shown any interest in any food yet.
It was the only egg to hatch and hatched out very small but had a fat stomach, it sits and basks and runs around the enclosure seemingly ok but has shown no interest in tiny crickets or finely chopped quail.

Any tips would be most appreciated


----------



## Illium (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd give it a few more days, don't worry too much.
Is it drinking well? 

Only had one ever go that bit longer then I liked and assisted feeding two small roaches, after that its fine.
I also find they have a habit of ignoring the really small insects and go for something a little more substantial.


----------



## GiantMealies (Jan 23, 2015)

I typed out a reply at the time but it looks like it didn't post hmmm

Thanks for the advice 
I havn't seen it drink but I did see it crawl out of the water bowl so it may have been drinking at the time.
I've offered it a mix of sizes with the crickets from tiny to what I would consider large in proportion to the little guy. Still hasn't eaten yet though.


----------



## narkeg (Jan 23, 2015)

Try pulling head off a small cricket and squeeze some of the gut juices out through the head. Nuzzle the juices up to the snout of the animal. In a lot of cases they will lick it, which can then trigger a feeding response. Make sure the cricket is not to big. Good luck and let me know how you go!


----------



## GiantMealies (Feb 3, 2015)

Well at 20 days old it finally ate it's first cricket!

I gave it 2 tiny syringe feeds at 15 days old but pretty much none of the food ended up where it should have been 
I've just been offering it a mix of foods each day and the bloody thing takes a stock standard cricket in the end!
Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Illium (Feb 4, 2015)

Good to hear.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 17, 2015)

Throw some termites in.


----------



## GiantMealies (Feb 18, 2015)

I actually did try termites originally and he wasn't interested (Actually none of my hatchies bothered with them at all which is odd).

Now he is actively chasing down and hammering any foods running around his enclosure, today I'm going to try him on some minced quail and see if he is ready to take stationary food


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 20, 2015)

Our ackies are older, but they still like to chase crickets occasionally, in between their other food.


----------

